# Nickname help?



## Thorne (Dec 3, 2008)

I need some help nicknaming my Pokémon, since I restarted my game yesterday out of boredom, and decided to theme my Pokémon nicknames around crime bosses, both fictional and real ones, but I can't find enough female names, could anyone help me? You can also suggest better names for the ones with actual names as well.

Anyway, my team is going to be the following:

A male Empoleon, nicknamed Michael(After Michael Corleone, the main character from _The Godfather_)
A female Roserade, nicknamed Ren(After O-Ren Ishi from _Kill Bill_)
A (Obviously) female Vespiquen without any nickname.
A male Drifblim nicknamed Antonio(After Antonio Camonte from _Scarface_)
A female Purugly without any nickname.
A Weavile nicknamed Dorian(After Dorian Tyrell from _The Mask_)

Any suggestions are welcome.


----------



## Colossal (Dec 3, 2008)

Colossal for the Empoleon.


----------



## Thorne (Dec 3, 2008)

Colossal said:


> Colossal for the Empoleon.


I named it Michael because he's the first of the team, While Michael Corleone is the main character from the Godfather, making it a better choice then any other name, plus I don't like then name Colossal.

New names for the females without any names would be more appreciated then new names for the other ones, really.


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 4, 2008)

Pounce the Purugly?

I don't know, I suck at nicknames :D


----------



## Elfin (Dec 4, 2008)

Ursula the Purugly.


----------



## Silversnow (Dec 5, 2008)

If you're still going for crime boss names, there's Pearly Soames from Winter's Tale.  The character is male, though, and it looks like the only Pokemon needing names are female.  It's still a feminine name...


----------



## Thorne (Dec 5, 2008)

Silversnow said:


> If you're still going for crime boss names, there's Pearly Soames from Winter's Tale.  The character is male, though, and it looks like the only Pokemon needing names are female.  It's still a feminine name...


that actually works.
EDIT: Oh silly me, I just found a good name, so the list is completed, it's the following:

Michael the Empoleon.
Ren the Roserade.
Eliza the Vespiquen. (After the real crime boss Elizabeth Evans)
Vincent the Drifloon. (After the real crime boss Vincent Gigante)
Pearly the Purugly. (Thanks Silversnow)
Dorian the Weavile.

thanks to everyone that tried to help me.


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 6, 2008)

*accepts thanks* You're welcome :D


----------



## Silversnow (Dec 6, 2008)

*also accepts thanks*  Glad I helped.  Themed nicknames are ridiculously hard sometimes.


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 7, 2008)

I usually just nickname depending on the type. Like Lapras, since it's water type and it's Pokedex says it likes to ferry people over water, I named mine Seasurfer. And Ninetales Firefox[ah ha, the browser]. Normal types are harder so I'd just go with Dex entries. Snorlax is Sleepy ^_^


----------

